# اريد ان اعمل مؤسسة ناجحة كيف ؟؟



## العقــل (16 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
في الحقيقة وقبل ان اسجل في هذا المنتدى كنت ازورة باستمرار واقراء ما يكتبة الاعضاء وفي الحقيقة استفدت كل الاستفادة منكم ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام.

اما موضوعي الذي ساطرحة بين ايديكم وهو اني في الحقيقة اريد ان اؤسس
مؤسسة بناء ومقاولات وتجارة

وانا في الحقيقة اخطط لهذه الخطوة من مدة طوية وقد قمت بجمع معلومات من كل الاطراف وقد ركزت على معلومات النقد و الفشل في كثير من المؤسسات وفي الحقيقة وجدة ان كل مؤسسة بناء ومقاولات تكون ناقصة بعض العناصر التي تؤدي بدورها في تاخر نجاح وتميز المؤسسة 

وانا من عادتي لا احب كثر الكلام ولا احب ان اطيل الكلام

زبدة الموضوع وفحواة

انني في المملكة العربية السعودية 

واريد منكم ان تذكروا لي جميع العناصر الواجب توافرها في المؤسسة الناجحة من اداريين ومهندسين وبنائين وعمال وغيرها من الامور الواجب توافرها وما هي القوى البشرية الغير ضرورية في المؤسسة المبتدءة 
وماهي الامور الواجب اخذها في الاعتبار قبل التاسيس 
وماهي احتمالات الفشل واسبابة
وماهي السيولة المطلوبة 
وماهي عناصر النجاح 
وماهي طرق التسويق الناجحة 
وما هي افضل العمالة للخرسانة 
وما هي افضل العمالة للتلييس
وما هي افضل العمالة لكهرباء 
ولا تقولو لي وحد الجنسيات لانها احد الاسباب في فشل المشاريع 
...................الخ



ارجو منكم المساعدة 

اخوكم 

العقــل


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (17 أبريل 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم العقل ... اهلا وسهلا بك قارئ وكاتب في ملتقى الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع

بحكم انك لا تحب الاطالة ... فسوف احاول ان اختصر قدر المستطاع ... ولو ان هذا الموضوع يحتاج من التفصيل الشيء الكثير.
اولا لقد قمت ببحث بعنوان Factors leading to small construction company success in Saudi Arabia "باللغة الانجليزية" عوامل تقود شركات المقاولات الصغيرة الى النجاح في المملكة العربية السعودية ..... ومن تجربتي في هذا البحث سوف اقوم بالرد على استفساراتك.

تقول عزيزي .. وانا في الحقيقة اخطط لهذه الخطوة من مدة طوية وقد قمت بجمع معلومات من كل الاطراف وقد ركزت على معلومات النقد و الفشل في كثير من المؤسسات وفي الحقيقة وجدة ان كل مؤسسة بناء ومقاولات تكون ناقصة بعض العناصر التي تؤدي بدورها في تاخر نجاح وتميز المؤسسة 
اولا ابارك لك هذه الخطوة الممتازة وذات الثقل في اتخاذ مثل هذا القرار .. فدخول مثل هذا المشروع وانشاء شركة مقاولات صغيرة مسألة تحتاج الى الدراسة والتأني واقتناص الفرص قبل الدخول في ميدان صناعة الانشاء.
ولكن اكون شاكر وممتن لك كثيرا اذا تفضلت بتلخيص ما وصلت انت اليه من مرحلة تجميع المعلومات ومقابلاتك مع المقاولين ... وبعد ذلك ممكن لنا ان نثري النقاش وممكن ان نصل الى تحليلات ونتائج هو الموضوع ربما لم تخطر في بال احد منا ... والنبدأ من عندك بعوامل النقد والفشل وارتباطها بالعناصر الواجب توفرها في شركة المقاولات...

اما عن .. واريد منكم ان تذكروا لي جميع العناصر الواجب توافرها في المؤسسة الناجحة من اداريين ومهندسين وبنائين وعمال وغيرها من الامور الواجب توافرها وما هي القوى البشرية الغير ضرورية في المؤسسة المبتدءة 
فهي كالتالي: 
1-	Factors concerning the management performance:
a.	Appropriate organisation structure.
b.	Building stable teamwork.
c.	Appropriate management systems.
d.	The existence of strategic view.
e.	Well business management.
f.	Well financial management.
g.	Well time management.
2-	Factors concerning the practice performance:
a.	Careful project selection.
b.	Achieving good project performance.
c.	Well change order procedures.
d.	The use of expert advisors.​
مناقشة العناصر اعلاه ان شاء الله سوف يتم تناولها في وقت لاحق .... في انتظار مشاركات الاخوة الاعضاء ... كما اننا في انتظار اثراء الموضوع بما وصل اليه الاخ العقل من تحري وبحث لنقوم بتناول الموضوع بطريقة علمية عملية لا تخلوا من ربط الاكاديمية بالواقع الحالي للمقاولين وممارساتهم في المملكة العربية السعودية وفي الوطن العربي بشكل اوسع اذا تساوت المعايير والظروف..

شكرا اخي العقل على الموضوع الرائع وسؤالك ذو شجون...........:81:


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 مايو 2006)

اول هذه العناصر هو وجود هيكل اداري مناسب للمؤسسة ... من اصعب المهمات التي يواجهها مدير مؤسسة مقاولات هو تصميم هيكل اداري لمنظمته، ذلك الهيكل الذي يتناسب مع خصائص مؤسسته ويلائم طبيعة عملها. كما ان تصميم الهيكل الاداري يأتي على مستويين أولهما وكما اسلفت على مستوى المنظمة او المؤسسة ثم "وكلاهما مرتبطين ببعض" هيكل اداري لكل مشروع على حده. من المعروف ان طريقة وطبيعة عمل المؤسسة له اليد الطولى في تصميم هذا الهيكل، كما ان عوامل نجاح الشركة ونقاط قوتها لها تأثير عل هذا التصميم.

في صناعة الانشاء وخاصة مؤسسات المقاولات، هيكل المنظمة لابد ان يتأثر بعدة عوامل منها طريقة التعامل مع مقاولي الباطن + الموردين. بالاضافة الى طبيعة عمل موظفي الشركة وخاصة المهندسين وكبار الاداريين.

من اشهر الهياكل الادارية المستخدمه في تنظيم العمل الاداري في مؤسسات المقاولات وكما اوضح ذلك (Kuprenas, 2003) هو الاعتماد Project organisation structure وهو ان يكون هيكل اداري لكل مشروع على حده .. ويتم تبادل الموارد البشرية فيما بينهم على حسب حاجة كل مشروع وذلك بالتنسيق مع مدراء كل كشروع مع الادارة المركزية للمؤسسة. هذا الخيار له من الايجابيات الكثير مثل ايجاد بيئة مركزه لكل مشروع، وسهولة التواصل بين اعضاءه، وسرعة اتخاذ القرار، كما انه يقلص الوقت والتكلفه في اجراء اجتماعات لمناقشة مشاكل او عوائق تواجه المشروع. والفائده الاكبر هي ان كل عضو من اعضاء الفريق يكون على اطلاع بما يدور حوله حول المشروع ويعرق الدوافع التي ادت الى الوصول الى اي قرار كان.
ولكن لا يسلم مثل هذا الهيكل من النقد والضعف في نقاط اخرى حيث انه يضعف الادارة المركزية ويضعف مصلحة المنظمه ككل في اتخاذ قرار اي مشروع .. بمعنى ان التركيز الزائد على المشروع ربما يفقد فريق العمل حساسية انتماؤهم لمؤسسة لها متطلبات تأثر على سير العمل بالمشروع.

عادة ما يوصف صغار شركات المقاولات بعدم وجود نظام ميكانيكي واضح لكتابة التقارير عن المشاريع التي يقومون بها، وهذا النظام لها التأثير الكبير في الهيكل الاداري وهو مرتبط به ارتباطا وثيقا. ولذلك يجب مراعات هذا الامر حين تصميم هيكل ادارة المؤسسة. كما ان التقنية الحديثة والكوادر البشرية الموجودة في المؤسسة لها ذات التأثير.

اخيرا خيارات الهيكل لابد لها ان لا تخلوا من ثقافة البلد والبيئة المحيطة بالعمل والمؤسسة على حد سواء، كما ان دورة المشروع وعملياته لابد من ان تكون واضحه من خلال النظر في هذا الهيكل.

بعد التعرف على اهمية وجود الهيكل الاداري المناسب يأتي الدور على عنصر بناء فريق العمل .. وهذا ما سيأتي الحديث عنه لاحقا ان شاء الله تعالى....................................والله اعلم


----------



## aly_moh (10 مايو 2006)

اخى الكريم
اهم حاجة دراسة الموضوع 
هتتعب شوية لاكن هتلاقى نجاح ان شاء الله
عندى 4 مراحل مهمين
1- التخطيط
2- التصميم
3- التنفيذ
4- التغذية العكسية
كل مرحلة مقسمة الى عدة مراحل
1- التخطيط
و دى هتخطط للمشروع بتاعك
ازاى .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فى عند حاجة اسمها التخطيط للتخطيط
يعنى تسال نفسك 
عشان اعمل شركة ( معرفش نظام التراخيص فى السعودية لذلك هتكلم عن النظام ف مصر واعتقد انها مش هتفرق كتير )
محتاج 
1- ارخص الشركة 
الترخيص محتاج ... مصاريف , اوراق , وقت ضائع .........لاحظ انى لسة فى مرحلة التخطيط
2- اسجل فى الضرائب
الضرائب محتاجة تعرف منها 
الاعفاءات كام سنة , الاعفاء هيخلص امتى ؟ , هدفع كام ضرائب بعد الاعفاء الضريبي
3- مصاريف تاسيس الشركة 
الاصول .... مكاتب , مبانى , ادوات و معدات, حساب جارى فى البنك 
هدفع كام للاصول ؟
هحصل راس المال بعد اد اية ؟ cost of money
و بعدين هعمل حاجة اسمها دراسة الجدوى
وتتكون دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لأى مشروع من : 

1- دراسة الجدوى التسويقية :أين سيبيع منتجات المشروع , حجم واتساع السوق ؟
أماكن توفر مستلزمات الإنتاج التى سيحتاجها المشروع ؟ 
ما هى القنوات التسويقية لمدخلات المشروع ؟ 

2 - دراسة الجدوى الفنية : تحديد حجم المشروع , تحديد طريقة الإنتاج والوسائل لتكنولوجية الملائمة 
تحديد الآلات والمعدات الفنية , التخطيط الداخلى للمشروع , تحديد عوامل الإنتاج المطلوبة , تحديد العمالة المطلوبة وأفراد الإدارة , تحديد مسائل النقل 


3- تحديد تكاليف تأسيس المشروع وتشمل :

تكاليف الأرض و المبانى للمشروع . 
تكاليف استخراج الرخص وتسجيل المشروع . 
تكاليف المعدات والآلات والأجهزة. 
تكاليف إجراء دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية . 
تكاليف الاستشارات القانونية فى مرحلة تأسيس المشروع . 
تكاليف الدعاية والإعلان . 
تكاليف التدريب . 
تكاليف أخرى فى مرحلة تأسيس المشروع .

4- دراسة الجدوى المالية : تحديد مصادر التمويل الاستثمارى , عوائد المشروع 

5- دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية . 
6- دراسة الجدوى الاجتماعية . 
7 - دراسة الجدوى البيئية . 
8- تحليل الحساسية للمشروع :أساليب تسديد القروض . 
9 - كتابة تقرير دراسة الجدوى . 


دى بس مرحلة التخطيط فقط 

ارجوا ان اكون وفقت فى هذا الشرح

علي محمد


----------



## ابو حامد 2006 (10 مايو 2006)

يسرني ان اشارك معكم في الموضوع انا اقول لك بالنسبه للمقاولات
اولا الاجراءات الحكوميه
1 - لابد من عمل سجل تجاري
2 - اشتراك بالغرفة التجاريه
3 - اشتراك بالتامينات
4 - فتح ملف بمكتب العمل
5 - فتح ملف بمصلحة الزكاة
6 - اصدار رخصة فتح ملف بالامانه ( البلديه )
الخطوة الثانيه
قبل البداء بالاجراءات لابد ان يكون لديك تمويل لايقل عن ( من 50000 الى 100000 ) ريال
اذا كانت راح تعمل مع الاهالي ممكن تكفي 50000 ريال لان بعد كده كل مشروع راح يمول نفسه اما اذا كان راح تعمل بمشروع حكومي كل مشروع لابد ان يكون معاك 30 % من قيمة المشروع لان المشاريع الحكوميه تحتاج الى راس مال كبير حتى يتم صرف المستخلصات قد تصل الى ثلاث شهور من تاريخ رفع المستخلص

ثالثا الهيكل التنظيمي للمؤسسه شي ضروري حتى لو لم يتم تنفيذه بس يكون عنوان رئيسي للمؤسسه
رابعا لاتحتاج في البدايه الا انت ومحاسب لضبط الحسابات 
خامسا انصحك بعدم الاستعجال ووضع راس مالك في مكتب فخم وعماله واثاث مكتبي فاخر لا انا اقولك الامور هذي راح تجي بس مو وقتها الان 
سادسا بالنسبه للعماله والمهندسين البلد فيه من العماله ماتغطي عين الشمس في بداية مشاريعك الاول والثاني اعتمد على السوق صح راح تغلب لكن الى ان تضمن ان اصبحت لديك مشاريع لا تتوقف في ذالك الوقت ابداء بالاستقدام لان العماله ماراح تكون تكاليف عليك وانما تكون مصدر رزق وفي نفس الوقت لو انك استقدمت وما عندك مهندس قوي يتابع العماله انا اقولك من الافضل انك تتعامل معهم بالمتر لان العماله من اسواء شي التعامل معها 
سابعا انا اقول اعمل ميزانيات تقديريه لكل مشروع ودائما قارنها بالفعلي وحدد الانحرافات واسبابه كما انصحك بعمل جدول زمني لجميع مراحل المشروع قبل البداء وابداء حاسب على المقصرين وكافي اصحاب الانجاز 

بهذه الطريقه انشا الله اضمن لك النجاح هذا من وجهة نظري ويمكن هناك من عنده طرق افضل مني والله يوفقك وانا في خدمتك باي اشستشاره


----------



## العقــل (11 مايو 2006)

اشكر الجميع على الردود التي هي في الحقيق ذات فائدة كبيرة جدا 

والى الاخ ابو احامد 2006 اعجبني كلامك جدا واريد ان اقول لك اني املك مكتب بمساحة كبيرة جدا مع وجود مساكن للعمال والموضفين بشكل مجاني وهذا سوف يوفر على الايجار بشك كبير والحمد للة 

وارجو منكم ان تقدموا لي ما سمعتم من اخطاء 


واريد منكم النصيحة هل ابدا بداية قوية ام بالتدريج ؟؟



تحياتي لكم 


العقل


----------



## Project_Manager (12 مايو 2006)

Mr. Akl
You know as I know that construction is primarly dependent on RELATIONS, as a starter, you should at least have couple of customers, unless you want to start building for yourself, you shouldn't go and buy equipment when you don't see few projects comming, you may rent as a first step, my advise, you have to have a name, a line, say you should work and accept only high quality work, even for couple of years you don't have lots of work, but you will be known to have this reputation,and in a short time you will have lots of projects, because you will be building for those who understand quality and pay for it.Rrecruit only professional skilled people regardless of their culture, relegion, sects, as your business is for bussiness, pay them on time, treat them as huamans and be sure that your employees are your main asset.. As from my experience, in construction, I have this advise, COMPANIES GO BANKRUPTY BECAUSE OF THE BAD PROJECTS THEY TAKE, not usually because they have very little work, so don't just accept any project for the sake of keeping yourself busy, KEEP THE REPUTATION OF YOUR 
COMPANY AS TOP PRIORITY
God bless you.


----------



## المهندس مأمون (12 مايو 2006)

هذا الموضوع هام جدا وكل الشكر لللآراء والردود المطروحة, أنا أمر في هذه المرحلة الآن من تأسيس مكتب للمقاولات الهندسية في سورية دمشق ويسرني المشاركة.
البداية بالتدريج للتأسيس ووضع الهيكل التنظيمي يعتمد على حجم الأعمال المطروحة والمقاولات المفتوحة وبناء على حجم هذه الأعمال يمكن توسيع الكادر وزيادة المصاريف التأسيسية فلا يمكن توظيف عشرة مهندسين مثلا وأنا لدي مشروعين فقط ولا حاجة لبناء يتسع لعشرين موظف وأنا لاأملك سوى مشروعا واحدا,أوظف حسب حاجة المشروع وكلفته التقديرية وعائداته الأفتراضية,والأفضل في بداية هذا النوع من الأعمال الأعتماد على مقاولي الباطن وليس على المهنيين الموظفين,واذا لم تكن أخي الكريم قد عملت في المقاولات من قبل (مهندس أو مقاول جزئي ....) فيستحسن أن تشارك أو تتعاون مع أناس قادرين على الأدارة الفنية والتخطيط والتنظيم
أرجو لك التوفيق والنجاح في مشروعك
المهندس مأمون


----------



## اسماعيل الجمل (14 مايو 2006)

مشكورين هذا الموضوع مهم لمستقبل كل مهندس طموح


----------



## العقــل (27 مايو 2006)

الى الاخ ccmz 

ماذا تقصد بمقاولى الباطن ؟؟

هلا وضحت اكثر !!


----------



## المهندس مأمون (27 مايو 2006)

الأخ العقل :
مقاول الباطن هو الشركة المتخصصة في بند معين من الأعمال أو المهني المتخصص في مهنة معينة والذي يعمل لحسابه وليس موظفا في شركتك ويمكن تسميته بالمقاول الجزئي أو الثانوي وفي هذه الحالة أنت غير ملتزم بدفع رواتب شهرية للعاملين والمهنيين وانما يتفق مع المقاول الجزئي على وحدة العمل أو بمبلغ مقطوع لأنجاز عمل معين


----------



## محمد عبد الرحيم الغانم (28 مايو 2006)

اخي الكريم 
---------------- 
ان يكون الشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب 
وان لايكون في العمل مجاملات شخصيه علي حساب العمل 
واتمني لك التوفيق والنجاح:14:


----------



## العقــل (5 يونيو 2006)

اشكر لكم ردودكم واتمنى منكم المزيد 

وشكرا


----------



## عمرو القريضي (13 أغسطس 2009)

والله انا نفسي اعمل شركة مقاولات بس عايز اعرف تبقي موجودة في اي اماكن بحيث انها تبقي منتشرة وتشتغل علطول


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

المكان بالنسبة لمبنى الادارة ان يكون فى اى مدينة كبري و فى مكان معقول و لكن ليس ذلك كل شىء

وهذا عن تجربه شخصية

1- أن يكون لك علاقات مع شركات كبرى تأخذ منها اعمال بسعر معقول
2- لاحظت ان المنافسة فى السعودية بين المؤسسات الصغيرة ليست منافسة عادية بل هى منافسة انتحاريه و تدمير للاسعار فمثلا كان فى مشروع لمدرسة 12 فصل و سكن حارس فى حدود 200 متر و مدخل و غرفة حارس و غرفة كهرباء و مظلات للطلاب كان اسعار معظم الشركات تتراوح من 2 مليون ل 2 مليون و 800 الف و لكن المفاجاه ان احد الاخوة كان مسعرها بمبلغ 570 الف فقط مبروك عليه و كتيررر من هذا
3-اهم من كل هذا تقوى الله و الالتزام بالوعود مع العاملين معك و عدم خيانة الوعد والا توعد الا اذا علمت انك ان شاء الله قادر على الوفاء و عدم الاخلال بالوعود مع المغتربين القادمين من الخارج ووضعهم فى ضيق حال


----------



## حسام قسام (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## rokyrock (23 فبراير 2010)

*طلب المساعدة*

السلام عليكم 
اريد المساعدة
خطوات تأسيس مكتب هندسي معماري و مصاريفة في مصر
و اذا في حد عنده فكرة عن ضرائب مكتب هندسي معماري 
و شكرا
م / رأفت محمد


----------



## Abdullah at (7 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوي .. 


انا من وجهت نظري أشوف أن الدقة في المواعيد هي أهم نقطة .

وشكرا


----------

